# Who sells the best pigmented t-shirt ink?



## mint274 (Apr 29, 2006)

Any ideas on who sells the best pigmented t-shirt ink for an Epson 1280? Which type of ink has the most vivid colors? Do all pigmented inks clog the print heads? Thanks


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

In my opinion, any inkjet ink...be it dye, pigment or OEM can possibly clog a printer. I just received Magic Mix ink carts for old Epson and hooked up my new Epson printer with Durabrite. Will be testing all my inks and papers this weekend...which will include a lot of washing.


----------



## sliique (Sep 10, 2005)

I have good success with SpectraBright from www.jblgraphics.com


----------



## mint274 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the information. Its quite helpful. One of those places is just a 15 min drive away. I hope they have a brick and mortar store so I can drive up there and see what inks they have. 

I just ordered a bulk ink system for the epson 1280 from ebay and it came without instructions and the ebay seller doesn't know how to fill it with ink. Does the inside of the cartridge have to be a vacuum? If anyone has an idea on how to get it filled, please let me know. Will air bubbles inside the tubes and cartridge damage the printer? The cartridges look like the standard epson 1280 cartridges. Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Venom (Jan 31, 2006)

You probably bought the same kit as this one:

http://personalizedsupplies.com/1280MagicFloSystem.pdf


----------



## mint274 (Apr 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. The bulk system is working now. Its a different system from the MagicFlo, but refilling is the same. I wish I knew about bulk systems two years ago.


----------

